# [RISOLTO] eix-test-obsolete (packages not in the database)

## Galanti Davide

Non mi era mai successo prima, ergo non sò esattamente come muovermi.

Dopo un aggiornamento del sistema ho dato come di consuetudine il comando "eix-test-obsolete detail".

Questa volta però l'output restituitomi è stato il seguente:

```
Installed packages with a version not in the database (or masked):

[U] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar (1.900.0@27/06/14 -> 1.900.0-r1): Virtual for Archive-Tar

[U] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta (2.120.921@27/06/14 -> 2.120.921-r1): Virtual for CPAN-Meta

[U] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements (2.122.0@27/06/14 -> 2.122.0-r1): Virtual for CPAN-Meta-Requirements

[U] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML (0.8.0@27/06/14 -> 0.8.0-r1): Virtual for CPAN-Meta-YAML

[U] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command (1.170.0-r3@27/06/14 -> 1.170.0-r4): Virtual for ExtUtils-Command

[U] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS (3.180.0@27/06/14 -> 3.180.0-r1): Virtual for ExtUtils-ParseXS

[U] virtual/perl-File-Spec (3.400.0@27/06/14 -> 3.400.0-r1): Virtual for File-Spec

[U] virtual/perl-File-Temp (0.220.0-r2@27/06/14 -> 0.220.0-r3): Virtual for File-Temp

Found 8 matches
```

Effettivamente tutti questi pacchetti che sono installati nel mio sistema non risultano più essere nel portage di gentoo.

La domanda è la seguente: posso unmergerli senza problemi tramite "unmerge -C" o rischio di fare qualche danno con delle dipendenze?

Perchè "unmerge --depclean" non ci ha pensato lui ha eliminare la spazzatura, se di spazzatura si tratta?

----------

## sabayonino

provato con :

```
# emerge --depclean -a
```

di solito lava via quello che non serve   :Laughing: 

Ps : unmerge --depclean ???   :Question: 

PPS : eix-test-obsolete  controlla ile versioni dei pacchi nei vari /etc/portage/packages* e le confronta con quelle nel portage-tree indicandoti doppioni e pacchetti non più necessari nei files indicati (tipo .keywords .unmask etc etc)

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> provato con :
> 
> ```
> # emerge --depclean -a
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa ero stanco quando ho scritto il post.

Ovvio che mi riferivo ad "emerge --depclean" :D, se per questo ho pure scritto "unmerge -C".

Vabbè a parte questi due errori di stanchezza nello scrivere, avevo già provato e non ha cancellato quei pacchetti obsoleti.

Quindi la domanda è: posso rimuoverli tranquillamente tramite "emerge -C" o rischio di creare dei problemi con qualche dipendenza?

----------

## Galanti Davide

Non riesco a capire come mai dando un "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" mi restituisca che non c'è nulla da aggiornare:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; quitting.
```

Mentre se provo ad aggiornare i singoli pacchetti sopra citati me li aggiorna senza problemi

```
emerge --update virtual/perl-Archive-Tar

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.900.0-r1 [1.900.0] 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.
```

Cosa dovrei fare? aggiornarli uno per uno? penso che eliminarli non sia la scelta migliore

----------

## Onip

inizia a vedere con

```
# equery d <pacchetto>
```

se c'è qualcosa che te li richiede o che tu non li abbia inseriti (per sbaglio, sono virtuals) nel world file.

se nessuno te li richiede cancellali senza remore.

----------

## sabayonino

 *Quote:*   

>    --with-bdeps < y | n >
> 
>               In dependency calculations, pull in build time dependencies that are not strictly required. This defaults to ´n´ for installation
> 
>               actions, meaning they will not be installed, and ´y´ for the --depclean action, meaning they will not be removed.  This setting can
> ...

 

```
# emerge -uDa --with-bdeps y {system,world} && emerge --depclean -a
```

----------

## djinnZ

bdeps va aggiunto anche al depclean...

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*      --with-bdeps < y | n >
> 
>               In dependency calculations, pull in build time dependencies that are not strictly required. This defaults to ´n´ for installation
> 
>               actions, meaning they will not be installed, and ´y´ for the --depclean action, meaning they will not be removed.  This setting can
> ...

 

Avevo già risolto questa mattina esattamente con il bdeps

```
emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world
```

Grazie comunque :D

----------

